# Weekly competition 2007-37 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Oct 22, 2007)

I will be busy untill the weekend. Results from previous competitions will be available after the weekend.

Weekly competition
*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 R' B' U2 B' R2 B' R F U2 B2 U2 L F2 R U' R U' B2 U2 L D' B L B2
*2. *L B U' B' L D2 L' F' U R2 F L2 U2 B' R U2 L2 F L2 U2 B' L B' D2 R
*3. *F2 R' U2 R D L' U2 L2 B L D' L2 D' R2 F L' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R'
*4. *L2 U B' D2 L' B' L2 B2 R2 D R F' U2 L B2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 D R D' L2 D2
*5. *B2 L2 D' B U' L F2 R2 U F' L' D2 L U R B' L B' R2 B D2 L U L2 D'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D U L' R D U' B2 D2 L2 R F' L2 B F2 L' R2 F' D2 F D2 L R U L R
*2. *L' R F L2 R2 D B' L2 R D2 U2 F' R D R' D2 B2 L' B2 L R' B' F2 D2 F2
*3. *F U F' D' U' B' F2 D L B L' F' L B U' L R U L' R' B' F R' F2 D2
*4. *L D2 U2 L B2 F' U2 L' F' D U B' F L' R D F2 D F2 L' F2 D2 R' B F2
*5. *B U' B2 F' U2 F' L' R' B' U2 L' D B2 D2 U' L' B' F' U B' R2 U B D2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 R D' B2 D U2 B' D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F U R' B' L U' F' R2 B2 F2 L2 B2
*2. *F' L2 B L' R2 U2 L R2 F L' R2 D2 L B D2 U' F R U L2 R B' F2 L R2
*3. *F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' L' R' U' L2 R' D U2 R D2 B D R F' L2 U F R' D R
*4. *U' L' F' U2 B R' B D U B R2 B F' L' D' U' L2 R' U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D2
*5. *D' L2 B F' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R' U2 R2 D B D2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' L2 D2 U L2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 r' R2 B L' B2 f2 F' u' B' D' B2 R u' L' r D' U' L2 B2 f' L2 B f r' R D' F U F2 D U L2 D u U B L' f' D
*2. *B f' F2 U2 f' F' r2 B' f F' D' U2 B' f u2 r2 u2 B f r' R' D' L r' D' u' U2 F' R2 u' U' F L' U L D2 u' r' R2 f2
*3. *B2 f R u U' f F' u2 U' F' U r u L' R2 U2 L f' L2 u U' F' D2 u' U' L R' f r2 B2 f2 F' L' U r F2 r2 D R' U'
*4. *L U B2 F2 U2 R' u2 L2 r' R' D u' r R u B' f F2 L2 D' u2 f2 D' u2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L R' D2 u2 L2 r2 R' f2 D2 L U2
*5. *L r R' F' L R u B2 f2 r B' F L2 u2 R2 F' D u' U F2 U B D u U' B F2 L2 r2 R F2 D2 u' U B2 f2 F' u f2 L

*5x5x5*
*1. *u' l2 F' L2 l2 B' b' F2 r2 B R2 u2 b' D' d' u' U' B2 D' B2 r2 B r' U2 L F' D' U2 f D' B R' U' F' L2 l r' D2 b2 l2 R' D2 d' u U L2 b2 d' u2 l2 U2 B2 f F d' u2 U' L' B2 L'
*2. *L R2 B2 f' u' U' L U L B b2 f' U' r d' b' R U F D' R f' u f' r2 R' d2 r' F' R2 B b2 f2 F2 l' U' f R' F' l' r2 F2 l' D B d' B b f F L F2 u B' F L D' u2 l2 D
*3. *d f D' r' F2 r' B2 u2 L r R' u2 L' d F' D' r b F2 d' r2 R2 d u' r' d2 L' D2 d' u U F D l R2 B' R2 U2 b D' r D d' U' B D d' R D2 d2 u' b2 D' B' f2 l' b D R u
*4. *b' u' L2 b2 U' l B' U2 r F U' R D' r2 F' l2 D2 R' B D2 d U f2 F' D' r2 B D2 d' U r D b r2 u' L' r' b U R2 B F' r' f' U' l2 r' B' b' f2 F U r' d b2 u2 r' R' f2 F'
*5. *r D u L l' R2 D d' u' U' r R' b2 F' D2 d' u2 L' B f' d2 u B2 d L R2 d' F' R2 d' r d B' F D2 d' u2 U' r' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' U2 b F d' F2 D' u2 U2 L R' u' l' d' B2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R' F2 R B L2 U F' D' B2 D2 R2 U' R' D B' U F2 L2 B' L2 F' L' U2 R'
*2. *L D R' D R2 U B R' F2 D' B R D' R2 U' R D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F' U' L B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R F U2 L2 R' D U F L' D2 B F L' R F2 L D' L' D U' R B F' D
*2. *B F2 D' U' L' R' F' U B' R B D' B F L R2 D U F2 D' F2 D' L2 B L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *u2 r2 B2 f F2 L' r' R' f2 L' r' R' B2 u' U B2 f' F u' B' L2 r' D2 u' U' F D U B f2 u2 U' r2 B' f' F' R2 D2 u2 U'
*2. *D u' U R f2 U' B D U2 L r R2 u' L' u B2 L2 u' U2 f' F L r2 R' f' F2 D2 u U R2 B2 F2 D' f' L r2 R' f' L2 D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *r B2 l' r' R' f' u2 U2 B2 b f' F' r2 R2 D2 L2 b U b' u2 B' b f' F2 L U2 l2 D' U2 F L' b' u' L' r d2 b2 f2 u' l' D' f L u2 b2 f L' D u2 U' L2 l2 r2 R' d2 U F2 L R2 f'
*2. *d2 L2 l' r R D2 l2 R2 U B' R2 D B' b2 f2 F' r' u2 U' F l' d2 B b2 L2 B b2 f' F' U B2 l2 d b' F R2 f' F' d2 b' d2 f2 D U' B F2 l R2 D2 d2 u U2 B2 r2 R' f r2 D' u' U2

*Relay:*
*1. *2x2x2. R2 B R2 B' L' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' R' B L2 D' L U' B2 D2 L D' L U F'
*1.* 3x3x3. U' R' D' U B F D' L2 B2 R D2 L' R' F D2 U B' R' B' F2 D2 L' U2 F L2
*1.* 4x4x4. u B2 F' L' r' R D2 u U2 B f2 F2 D' u2 U2 r U2 f' F U L' R U2 B' F2 U B F2 U' B F2 L r D' u B' f D' u2 r
*1.* 5x5x5. L2 l2 f l2 d L' l' D' L d L u' L2 B u' f L u2 L b' F' d2 u L' l r2 R' f2 D b' L l F2 U R' D' B r f2 D d U' l2 B' b' F2 d b2 D2 d2 U B' b' F u' l2 d2 l B2 U

*Square-1*
*1. *1,0 / 0,6 / 6,3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,5 / -3,0 / 6,3 / 0,5 / 0,4 / 2,2 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -2,4 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -4,4
*2. *0,6 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 0,3 / -3,1 / 0,5 / 6,0 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / -4,4 / 4,3 / 0,2 / 2,1 / 0,5 / 2,0 /
*3. *-3,2 / 0,-5 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / -1,0 / 2,1 / 6,2 / -3,2 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 3,0 / -5,0 / 0,2 / -3,4 / 0,5 / -3,2 /
*4. *0,3 / 0,-3 / 6,3 / -2,3 / 5,0 / 0,3 / 6,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -3,0 / 1,0 / -1,0 / 3,4 / -4,0 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 6,0 /
*5. *0,6 / 0,-3 / 3,0 / -1,0 / -2,3 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 6,5 / 5,3 / 1,1 / 5,0 / 6,2 / 0,3 / 5,0 / 0,3 / 1,4 / -1,0 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *a2 f2 a e4 a2 b4 E4 D A4 B3 e2 d2 F3 d F B3 e4 a3 e2 a d4 e3 d3 c2 f2 e3 d a b D4 A2 D e d4 f3 D4 b4 c2 F3 E2 A2 E b3 D4 f4 C f2 C4 B f2 D F4 e a2 c e3 a2 e3 f4 b3
*2. *b3 a3 f e4 C f3 C B2 f4 C4 d4 e2 B d4 e4 d4 B4 f b3 d4 a f D4 A3 a c2 a3 d B e3 d e4 f a4 d4 f3 e4 a3 c3 f2 D d4 a b3 E3 D4 b E3 A3 F3 f3 D e4 d4 e2 a c4 E f4 b2
*3. *a d2 f2 e3 C2 A3 D2 a b3 D2 a3 b d f4 D4 e3 a b d3 f C3 c f C A2 e a4 b2 c F c f2 D e f3 C3 F a4 f4 C2 D b2 a3 b3 E3 a3 f2 e4 a4 e4 B a2 b4 f D3 f3 e d c4 E4
*4. *E F2 d4 c3 a2 e3 B2 C c4 e3 a2 f4 a b2 D2 C b4 e4 B3 c e2 f2 e3 B2 D3 d4 F2 f4 D2 f3 b3 E2 f2 D2 e4 f D3 F c2 a c3 e d3 c2 f3 D a3 b3 E b2 f3 e2 f2 e4 C3 F c3 E4 e2 a2
*5. *D2 a2 c b E3 f2 a b3 D3 c4 F a3 c4 E3 b4 E2 d F3 E3 d3 F4 e3 d4 a4 f2 e d4 a3 b f D4 b4 E2 F B4 a3 f2 a c3 F2 E4 a4 e4 B4 d3 B4 c3 b3 c3 F4 a2 d2 f4 a3 c3 f2 a3 d3 F3 f3

*PyraMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *r' u R B U' L R' L' R L' R U' R B R L' R' L U B'
*2. *l r' u' B' U' L' R' U' L B U R' L R' U B U L' U B'
*3. *l r b' u' R U L B' L B U L' U R L U' L' R' U B'
*4. *l' r' b' u L' R B' U' L' B U R' L' R' B' U L' R' U B
*5. *l' r b' u U B' L B' U B' L' B R' B' L' R' B R' L B'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' D2 U2 L' R D2 U' F2 L2 R D' F' R B F' R' D' L2 R2 B F' D U' B' F2 R B F L2 R2 D' L2 U' F' L R2 B' L' B U' B2 F2 R' D' U (45 moves original)
*1. *L' F' L2 F' L B L2 F2 R U' B2 F D2 B2 F L U (17 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I didn't make time to update the results last weekend. I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 22, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2007)

Dan Cohen

*2x2x2* 6.28, 7.28, 6.88, 8.78, 7.22 --> 7.13
Good. I actually have been practicing this a little.
*3x3x3* 16.56, 17.31, 15.33, 20.34, 17.46 --> 17.11
nice. I just got into the zone for these solves.
*3x3x3 OH* 36.47, 34.27, 44.02, 34.81, 37.05 --> 36.11
I guess that practice pays off.
*4x4x4* 1:20.61 (P), 1:21.68 (OP), 1:18.13 (P), 1:29.55, 1:06.77 (O) --> 1:20.14
sweet new PB. I had the parity but it was an OLL skip. So it somewhat cancels out. I guess that solve was easy (Erik's 46...ridiculous)
*5x5x5* 2:16.58, 2:15.72, 2:15.33, 2:17.03, 2:09.94 --> 2:15.88
not good at all. I didn't feel in the "zone" the entire time.
*Square-1* 1:00.94, 38.88, 1:19.34, 47.96, 43.86 --> 50.94
*Pyraminx* 13.91, 16.66, 12.68, 22.05, 16.59 -->15.72
I think I may have broke my Pyraminx. I'm not gonna try to fix it until after Pleasantville. The 22 felt like the whole thing was gonna fall apart.

*---BLD---*
*2x2x2* 16.94, DNF --> 16.94
Wow... that was an easy scramble. The second was hard enough to make up for it.
*3x3x3* 2:26.09, 2:16.27 --> 2:16.27
I need work on my memo. It's around 1:20-1:30... o well.

I'll think I'll take a formatting tip from Arnaud.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm doing this competition during the lunch break in my school and I've only got my 3x3 Cube with me, so:

3x3x3:
Average: 14.63
Times: 15.19 15.19 13.52 (16.53) (12.93)

The 16.53 was 14.53 +2 penalty.

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 35.66
Times: (40.83) (29.19) 33.13 34.92 38.92

It was okay...


----------



## Erik (Oct 22, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 4.58, 4.70, (5.64), (4.42), 4.75=>4.68 Where is my good cube???
3x3: 13.00, (14.77), (11.77), 11.84, 12.81=>12.55 the last 3 were quite ok 
OH: 26.70, 24.06, 26.30, (27.78), (20.74)=>25.67 The 20 was not lucky 
4x4: 54.11 (O), 54.00, (57.00(O) and a small POP), 54.77, (46.14) => 54.29
5x5: (1:48.77), 1:41.11, 1:42.86, 1:46.14, (1:40.08)=>1:43.37
Relay: 3:08.22
------BLD------
2x2a: 4.02 (are you kidding me??? 4 moves...)
2x2b: 1:15.27

3x3a: 2:45.89 did a try with M2 for a change, I'm apparently faster with it than TuRBo..
3x3b: 2:06.70 PB? wow M2 is certainly faster for me!
----other stuff----
Sq-1: 40.72, (43.16), 41.55, (32.86), 35.09=> 39.12 sub-40 
Pyra: (16.49 with POP), 11.73, 11.95, 13.02, (11.42)=12.23 I want a good pyraminx :S
Magic: 1.30, 1.27, 1.31, (3.94), (1.22)=1.29 have to solve in 'slow mode' or I will break strings...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 22, 2007)

Those are amazing times Erik! Not just incredibly fast, but also extremely consistent.

I hope Mátiás and you will both be there at the UK Open 2007. That would require one or two continously running camera's.


----------



## Erik (Oct 22, 2007)

not a big chance I'd say. It's the money... I'd like to get my drivers lisence now which is not very cheap as you know... oh and btw, I used my OC for the 5x5 though I think I'm still a bit faster with eastsheen, though I'm not sure of that again too. So confused there!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm confused for the 5x5 as well. I'm just 20-25 seconds slower than you. My meffert's and my eastsheen are almost exactly the same times.


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Those are amazing times Erik! Not just incredibly fast, but also extremely consistent.
> 
> I hope Mátiás and you will both be there at the UK Open 2007. That would require one or two continously running camera's.



Who is Mátiás?  I recently spoke to Mátyás and he said it was a slim chance he would be able to make it, unfortunate in some respects, fortunate in others!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2007)

So no Erik or Mátyás... who's going to win the 5x5. Arnaud?


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 22, 2007)

Relay: 2:45,81
1:35 on 5x5, imagine the rest...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow... That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 23, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.15
8.77 7.56 (6.88) 8.12 (8.94)

A bit disappointing.

3x3x3: 22.64
24.21 (19.23) (26.56) 23.99 19.73

Perhaps it's time to get a new cube.

4x4x4: 1:40.00
(1:50.13) 1:41.69 1:44.80 (1:26.01) 1:33.51

It took a while to settle. Double parity hurts.

5x5x5: 2:12.38
2:07.53 2:17.97 (2:01.91) (2:20.59) 2:11.64

I really need to stop doing this at night; my lookahead dies and mistakes in recognition between red and purple are made.

2x2x2 BLD: 5.93
5.93 DNF (21.39)

O_O;; Lucky scramble; saw the first move + OLL, and that solved it!

Magic: 1.25
1.25 1.24 1.26 (1.21) (DNF)

Well, there goes another string... Don't have a full magic anymore.

Relay: 4:01.39

Wow, that might actually have been a sub-2 5x5x5.

Fewest Moves: 47
Block: x' U' L R' F2 (4, 4)
Extension: z y' R' D' R F' D' F' (6, 10)
F2L: L D' L' z2 y' (3, 13)
Set-up: U' F' U2 F R U' R' (7, 20)
Sune: L' U2 L U L' U L (7, 27)
U + AUF: R' U R' U' R U' R' U R U R2 U' (12, 39)
Fix centers: E' S E S' (8, 47)

Weird solution, I think it could be a lot better. Suggestions would be great. 


3x3x3 OH:
(1:03.61) 58.27 55.73 51.60 (41.09)

Wow, new PB!


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 23, 2007)

2: 5.65 hopefully will beat US record at MN Open if I dont get nervous

3: 15.84 :-D without warmup
(lost the times, just remember the averages)

3OH: (38.39) 37.91 37.03 (33.52) 35.92 --> 36.95

4: (1:24.36), 1:29.58, (1:29.98 OP), 1:27.44 O, 1:28.91 --> 1:28.64

5: (2:43.14) 3:11.48 2:59.25 (3:16.47) 3:06.64 --> 3:05.79 best solve ever

2BLD: 32.91 (easy) 51.91

Relay: 5:17.83
2: 5
5: 3:00
4: 1:52 OP (bad)
3: 20


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 23, 2007)

Jason Baum

2x2x2
6.51 (8.07) 7.36 7.85 (6.13)
Just learned Ortega today, it's pretty cool.

3x3x3 
(14.19) (11.80) 12.69 13.34 13.03 = 13.02
Disappointing.

4x4x4
1:18.66 1:19.39 (1:23.39) 1:19.55 (1:17.36) = 1:19.20

5x5x5
4:54.99 4:05.43 (3:51.74) 4:54.17 (5:53.64) = 4:38.37
Wow that last solve was pathetic. I really need to work on pairing up my last four pairs.


----------



## Rama (Oct 23, 2007)

Rama Temmink

5x5 avg: 1:54.13
Times: 1:52.76 1:53.35 1:56.28 1:51.80 2:04.10

Last time was a bit off a choke time. And to be honest it's my first sub 2 avg....


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 23, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 3,89
Times: 3,3 (4,38) 4,37 (3,06) 4,01

3x3x3:
Average: 11,35
Times: 11,73 (11,91) 11,41 10,92 (10,38)

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 21,32
Times: (23,64) 22,31 21,94 (18,07) 19,72(pll skip)

4x4x4:
Average: 53,93
Times: 54,85 (57,09(OP)) (49,88) 50,11(O) 56,82(OP)

5x5x5:
Average: 1:35,74 - new PB
Times: 1:39,54 (1:45,36) 1:33,92 (1:31,23) 1:33,77

Magic:
Average: 0,88
Times: 0,85 (0,98) 0,86 (0,82) 0,95 I never practice it...

Piraminx:
Average: 6,69
Times: 5,2 (8,76) (4,61) 7,09 7,78 
Why I can't do that at competition?

Square1:
Average: 35,81
Times: 35,68 36,08 (45,44) 35,38 (25,56(lucky))

Relay: 2:45,81

2x2x2 blindfolded: 24,81 16,52
3x3x3 blindfolded: 52,50 38,40 - the 2nd was much easier...
4x4x4 blindfolded: DNF(off by 2 edges) 4:26,44
5x5x5 blindfolded: 8:33,91 DNF-totaly mess up

All my results for that contest. Warning! I'm back for weekly competititons!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 23, 2007)

> Who is Mátiás?





Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> 2x2x2:
> Piraminx:


Yf he can replace y with i, so can Y 



Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> 5x5x5: Average: 1:35,74 - new PB
> ...Warning! I'm back for weekly competititons!


I am thinking about banning you, I just need a good reason. Now that I am thinking about it, 38.40 for 3x3x3_bf and 24.81 for 2x2x2_bf sounds like you are cheating for 3x3x3_bf. Memo+Execution for 12 edges in < 14 seconds is crazy. 

Too bad you won't be there at the UK Open. I don't have a chance of winning 5x5x5 because Ron and Dan Harris will be there, but maybe I can get 3rd?


----------



## Rama (Oct 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Too bad you won't be there at the UK Open. I don't have a chance of winning 5x5x5 because Ron and Dan Harris will be there, but maybe I can get 3rd?


*Rama gives Arnaud a silent hint: So Arnaud do you think the cubesmith stickers will arrive at your place before the UK open, so I can pick them up at the UK open?


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I am thinking about banning you, I just need a good reason. Now that I am thinking about it, 38.40 for 3x3x3_bf and 24.81 for 2x2x2_bf sounds like you are cheating for 3x3x3_bf. Memo+Execution for 12 edges in < 14 seconds is crazy.


I don't cheat. I'm just slow on 2x2 bld. I never practice it, and I use normal speedsolve method.


----------



## Erik (Oct 23, 2007)

suuuuure, I saw you do sub-10's on 2x2 BLD in Czech Open


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> 2x2x2 BLD: 5.93
> 5.93 DNF (21.39)
> 
> O_O;; Lucky scramble; saw the first move + OLL, and that solved it!



I find this absolutely amazing! First of all, I would never even think to look for a normal solve on BLD, so unless it was glaringly obvious, there's no way I would catch it. Secondly, for you to spot a two-step solve, don the blindfold, and solve it in 5.93 seconds is really amazing! You're pretty good at 2x2x2 sighted, but you rarely ever get solves this fast, and to do this without 15 seconds preinspection is amazing. You beat Mátyás by almost a factor of 3!!!! How often does that happen? Well done!

By the way, this was a pretty bad spoiler. Now I'm tempted to look for it when I try this one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2007)

I did it with Pochmann's corners so it ended up beign a Y perm, J perm and then orient the corners. Mine was 16 seconds though...


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 23, 2007)

Exo! Altought I don't belive this, congrats! 
I just practiced a bit this 2x2BLD and I had some sub6 solves, but still too much 15+...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2007)

Relay

3:45.05
2x2=6
3x3=15
4x4=1:10
5x5=2:15

the 5x5 should've been faster, but the others were great. 30 sec 3x3 on the 5x5... I did 3, 2, 4, 5


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 23, 2007)

Speed blindsolving does have its advantages. 
But again, it was a lucky solve (10 or 11 moves), so it doesn't really count for much (my opinion, at least). I don't think I'll be getting anywhere near this time in a very long time, though.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 24, 2007)

*3x3x3:*
Average: 24.59
(19.81), 24.57, 21.35, 27.87, (29.76)

*3x3x3 OH:*
Average:53.85
57.46, (61.59), 53.53, (47.56), 50.56

*4x4x4:*
Average: 143.78
150.21, (167.22), 139.58, 141.53, (139.15)

*2x2x2:*
Average: 11.22
(14.39), 11.98, 10.39, 11.29, (8.63)
This is very boring and I dont practise much.

*3x3x3 BLD:*
a.3 mins 59 secs (PB!) 
b.DNF


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2007)

*3x3:* (21,28) (16,54) 18,71 16,69 17,19 *Average:* 17,53
Huh, what happened? When I got that 21.xx, I wanted to give up. But then I got a 16.xx PLL skip, and then a little burst of speed. Now I need to get liek this normally, to get back on track.

*3x3 OH:* 60,81 1:13,36 58,55 48,50 1:02,00 *Average:* 1:00.45
What? I'm actually doing OH, I know, its crazy! Grr, close to sub-60 avg!

*2x2:* 08,80 11,48 06,64 11,87 11,02 *Average:* 10,43
I should stick to OLL/PLL, instead of trying to do intuitive Ortega (or whatever it is called)!

*2x2 BLD:* 6,36 34,19 *Best:* 6,36
Speed BLD. Everyone is doing it these days!

*3x3 BLD:* 1:54,34 DNF *Best:* 1:54,34
I did an F premove for the first one. The second was a 1:35.27 DNF, would have been a new PB, but I missed one edge


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 24, 2007)

*2x2x2 BLD*
(1st: DNF)
2nd: 43.63

*3x3x3 BLD*
(1st: DNF)
2nd: 1:31.41


----------



## Jack (Oct 24, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.28
6.86, (7.05), (5.13), 5.66, 6.31

3x3x3: 17.10
(19.81), (14.63), 18.36, 16.11, 16.83

3x3x3 OH: 29.31
29.80, 29.69, (31.03), (23.84), 28.44

4x4x4: 1:22.95
(1:04.47), 1:15.06 P, (1:31.91 OP), 1:25.69 O, 1:28.11 P

Started off good, then the rest was horrible.

5x5x5: 2:37.54
(2:21.97), 2:45.05, 2:45.31, 2:22.25, (2:48.46)

Awesome!

Square-1: 1:00.49
1:03.97, (37.30), (1:05.77), 1:03.27, 54.22

Parity on 3rd, 4th and 5th solves.

Megaminx: 2:38.59
2:45.59, (2:30.21), (2:55.53), 2:32.80, 2:37.38

Relay: 4:32.84

FMC
32 moves
2x2x3: z2 y L' U' B D' R2 F' L2 B' L2 B' z F' U F
F2L: R U2 R2 U' R' U R U
COLL: R2 U R2 D L' B2 L D' R2 U' R

8 move 2x2x3, plus 5 moves to orient edges. Then COLL, and EPLL skip.

BLD

2x2x2: 11.15
2x2x2: 1:07.77

I saw the easy first scramble too.

3x3x3: 3:33.58
3x3x3: DNF

Using 3 cycle. I found out that I can solve edges twice as fast with M2 as with 3 cycle, but I am really bad at memorizing with images.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 24, 2007)

joey said:


> *2x2 BLD:* 6,36 34,19 *Best:* 6,36
> Speed BLD. Everyone is doing it these days!



Glad to know I'm not the only one who found that solution! XD


----------



## Erik (Oct 24, 2007)

It was quite easy to see I'd have to say...


----------



## KConny (Oct 24, 2007)

2x2x2: (6.34), 11.45, 10.41, (11.98), 11.66 ==> 11.17
3x3x3: 18.47, 18.42, 19.38, (16.00), (21.38) ==> 18.76
3x3x3 OH: (40.02), 39.80, 38.62, 39.09, (36.69) ==> 39.17
4x4x4: 2:43.36, (3.09:64), 2:50.69, (2:27.17), 2:35.03 ==> 2:43.03
2x2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF ==> DNF
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 4:13.06 ==> 4:13.06 Second time today I get to use Joël's alg for 4 corner swap (3 in U 1 in D), but this time on L-face.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 25, 2007)

*2x2* - 11.94
9.47, 12.30, 14.04, (7.84), (18.42)
(I suck at this...and my cube is Rubik's...it's too small for speecubing )

*3x3* - 15.06
15.77, (13.30), 15.05, (16.09), 14.37 

*3x3 OH* - 25.36
(26.61), 25.32, 25.84, (23.69), 24.93 

*4x4* - 1:33.50
1:36.72, (1:24.36), (1:45.59), 1:34.31, 1:29.48
(I put a pair wrongly at the 1:45 and tought I had OLL parity...fixed it and found that the pair was wrong...and had to fix OLL parity again )

*5x5* - 3:03.84
(3:18.09), 2:54.35, (2:41.45), 3:04.17, 3:13.00
(wow! beat my PB 2 times )

*3x3 BLD* - 1:35.17
1:35.17, DNF (1:41)

*Relay* - 5:13.55
5x5 - 3:13
4x4 - 4:35
3x3 - 4:57
2x2 - 5:13

this was my second best time ever  (best is 5:05)


----------



## hdskull (Oct 25, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

1st practice for Caltech Fall
*3x3x3:* 19.01, 19.95, 19.73, (18.46), (22.95) => 19.56
Good/Average
*3x3x3 OH:* (35.76), 33.87, (30.88), 33.29, 34.36 => 33.84
I like this, pretty consistent.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:46.98, 2:42.83 => 2:42.83
Bad first solve and really good 2nd solve.


----------



## Callum (Oct 25, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 36.56
Times: (40.96), 35.25, 35.63, (34.65), 38,80
Wow that was almost my best average of 5 ever!


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
15.50 (14.78) 16.84 15.89 (18.42)
Avg: 16.08 Seconds

3x3 One Handed:
35.52 36.80 (37.11) 34.02 (33.03)
Avg: 35.45 Seconds

3x3 BLD:
DNF (2:47.62), DNF (3:07.95)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: (13.33), 10.81, (10.47), 11.59, 12.41 = 11.60
3x3x3: 34.61, 36.91, (24.53), (39.37), 36.94 = 36.15
3x3x3 OH: (1:07.87), 1:03.52, 53.39, (47.56), 56.34 = 57.75
4x4x4: (1:56.83), 2:10.34 P, 2:00.62 P, (2:30.86 O), 2:07.23
5x5x5: (3:58.59), 3:49.32, 3:35.62, (3:24.57), 3:31.17 = 3:38.70
My 24.53 on the 3x3x3 was a PLL skip! Finally under a minute on 3x3x3 OH! Again I got lucky on parity on the 4x4x4. The 5x5x5 was pretty good for me this week.

2x2x2 BLD: 35.34, DNF (1:16.64) = 35.34
3x3x3 BLD: 3:32.28, DNF (3:25.51) = 3:32.28
4x4x4 BLD: 21:53.40, 19:50.70 = 19:50.70
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (47:52.90), 42:52.32 = 42:52.32
New PB for me on 2x2x2 BLD and 4x4x4 BLD! I decided to resist the temptation to try speed BLD, since I've never tried it before and figured I'd mess up (and I'm not really that good at 2x2x2 anyway). I'm glad I did, because this was a really lucky scramble for Macky's 3-cycle method - just 2 corners to orient and a "Q perm". Memorization - 4x4x4: 9:00, 8:15; 5x5x5: 28:00, 19:30. 5x5x5 DNF was very badly messed up. So was the 2x2x2 DNF, for that matter. 3x3x3 DNF was just me messing up restoring my last setup moves - 3 moves from solved.

Relay: 6:58.86 (2x2x2: 11, 3x3x3: 40, 4x4x4: 2:13, 5x5x5: 3:54)
At least I finally broke 7 minutes (barely). Not too bad for me, I guess.

Square-1: (1:38.84), 2:54.81, 2:41.45, 2:41.62, (4:26.04) = 2:45.96
Terrible, I know, but I still haven't gotten consistent about putting it in cubic form. This will be much better next week.

MegaMinx: (5:25.27), (7:01.33), 5:48.44, 6:15.81, 6:45.42 = 6:16.56
Very bad. The 7 minute solve was a pop at the beginning of the solve - it really threw me off. I really need to do a better job of sanding off the bumps on my $5 puzzle.

PyraMinx: 37.50, 34.49, (40.38), (28.52), 35.15 = 35.71
Hey - I figured out how to make it a little more stable. Now I can average about 1 turn per second - still bad, but not quite as bad as before.

Fewest moves: 45 moves
2x2x2: R' D' B2 F' D U' R' U
2x2x3: L2 D' F' L' F2
cross + 3rd pair: z2 y F2 L' U' L
4th pair: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: y' L' B' L R' U' R U L' B L
PLL: U' y2 F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' F2
Well, my work on memorizing the OLLs is paying off here, at least. I found this after about 52 minutes. I'm still pretty bad at this, I'm afraid.

-----

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: 49.11, 1:01.03, (43.43), 1:01.73, (1:04.54) = 57.29
3x3x3: 1:53.61, 1:43.81, (2:01.65), (1:28.00), 1:36.26 = 1:44.56

-----

Rebecca Hughey:
3x3x3: (1:54.35), 2:15.41, 2:20.37, 2:12.89, (2:35.32) = 2:16.22


----------



## adragast (Oct 26, 2007)

3x3: 32.98
35.78 (27.97) 29.78 33.36 (35.83) 

3x3OH: 1:07.56 
1:02.42	1:03.33	1:16.92	(1:48.41) (59.66)
1:16 was an OLL memory leak and 1:48 a PLL memory leak which messed up the cube  

3x3 BLD: DNF (DNF and DNF)
I am working on a new method which does not seem to be really nice for the moment


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2: 7.08 (11.33) 9.31 8.24 (4.28) = 8.21
3x3x3: (17.18) 15.50 16.24 (14.92) 15.48 = 15.74
3x3x3 one-handed: 33.34 36.57 (46.08) 36.12 (30.50) = 35.34
4x4x4: 1:11.74 (1:01.23) (1:20.24) 1:07.42 1:09.69 = 1:09.62
5x5x5: 2:19.11 (DNF) 2:33.76 2:21.23 (2:17.64) = 2:24.70

2x2x2 BLD: DNF 31.64
I didn't see the speed solution when memorizing the first. But looking at it afterward I saw z y2 R D' B2 U2 B2 D R' or just D R' F2 L2 F2 R D'
3x3x3 BLD: 2:28.03 memo in 1:20; 1:55.49 memo in 45 sec
4x4x4 BLD: DNF; 6:36.35 memo in 3:50
5x5x5 BLD: 17:20.65 memo in 9:50; 17:11.98 memo in 10:35
Stupid brain, I feel like I can't speed up my memorization for the bigger cubes without drastically losing recall speed and accuracy. That's currently my focus for improving my bigger cubes BLD. The US BLD National records for 4x4 and 5x5 are so going down at the Virginia Open ;-)

Relay: 4:48.65
Magic: (1.93) (1.69) 1.79 1.87 1.92 = 1.86


----------



## joey (Oct 26, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 2:28.03 memo in 1:20; 1:55.49 memo in 45 sec
> 4x4x4 BLD: DNF; 6:36.35 memo in 3:50
> 5x5x5 BLD: 17:20.65 memo in 9:50; 17:11.98 memo in 10:35
> Stupid brain, I feel like I can't speed up my memorization for the bigger cubes without drastically losing recall speed and accuracy. That's currently my focus for improving my bigger cubes BLD. The US BLD National records for 4x4 and 5x5 are so going down at the Virginia Open ;-)



Sometimes during 3x3 BLD (I don't (maybe sometime) do bigger cubes), I give myself a limited memo time. So I only have 20s of memo, and I force myself to go faster. Maybe you could try something like that with the 4x4, to try increase memo time, even though you might get DNF's. (Which is basically the advice I got from dbeyer a while ago!)


----------



## Lofty (Oct 26, 2007)

Brian Loftus
2x2x2: 10.29 9.90 (9.45) 11 (11.75) = 10.37
3x3x3: 24.32 26.95 26.74 (29.29 POP) (23.19)= 26.003
wow that was really really bad.
3x3x3 OH: 26.75 30.51 (22.92) (33.33) 29.68= 28.98
idk what happened there, very inconsistent.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok so no megaminx this week... I really don't feel like it.

Magic
1.43, (1.61), (1.28), 1.30, 1.30 --> 1.34


---Edit---
nvm I'll do the megaminx
2:53.08, (2:42.47), 2:46.17, (3:22.27), 2:52.61 --> 2:50.80

wow. That was way better than I've ever done before. I think I just got 2 new PBs.


----------



## gavnasty (Oct 27, 2007)

Daniel De Vera

3x3x3:
average: 31.11
times: 32.07, 32.09, 28.86, (27.64), (33.58)

3x3x3 OH:
average: 1:14.67
times: (1:05.60), (1:22.66), 1:11.78, 1:22.01, 1:10.21

3x3x3 BLD:
times: DNF, DNF


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 27, 2007)

3x3 : 21.32

Times: (30.73) 19.34 (19.33) 20.05 24.56

First one I did wrong OLL, 2nd one I just had bad F2L =/ Oh well.


----------



## chevyLi (Oct 28, 2007)

Weekly competition Chevy Li
*2x2x2*8.61

[9.66] 8.68 (6.72) 8.00 9.15 

*3x3x3*17.28

[19.36] 17.84 17.65 (15.84) 16.36


*4x4x4*89.41


1:28.65(O)(P) [1:39.61] 1:24.81(P) (1:23.61) 1:34.78 (O)



*5x5x5*3:53.16

3:49.80 4:02.31 (3:11.28) [4:14.83] 3:47.38

PB lol 



*3x3x3 Blindfolded* 2:58.86

DNF 2:58.86 



Relay:6:10.09

:confused:

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves) 1.71


1.78 1.71 (1.61) 1.66 [1.88] 

I only do magic in this competition


----------



## TimC (Oct 28, 2007)

Tim Chong (1st contest ever)

3x3x3: 

1. 26.63
2. 27.24
3. 26.72
4. 31.97 (Ehh, messed up the F2L on this one)
5. 26.14

*Avg. 26.86 *
---------------

3x3x3 BLD:

1. 7:48.32 (My PB)
2. 8:01.71

These were my 4th and 5th successful solves ever, and they were 2 in a row!
---------------

4x4x4:

1. 3:04.93 (Cube got stuck in the beginning a lot)
2. 2:38.04
3. 2:38.76
4. 2:32.58
5. 2:45.32

*Avg. 2:40.71*

I should work on this...
---------------

Square-1:

1. 2:15.38
2. 1:30.40
3. 2:46.62
4. 1:50.28
5. 1:29.31

(Uhhh, some pretty inconsistent times...)

*Avg. 1:35.38*
---------------


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hendrik Wache
*
*3x3*
*avg:* 31.34
*times:* 32.86 - (28.38) - 32.09 - 29.06 - (34.00) 

I'm getting better every day


----------



## guusrs (Oct 28, 2007)

3x3x3: (18.41), 18.57, (24.64), 19.46, 20.68 ==> 19.56 

Fewest moves: 
scramble: L' F' L2 F' L B L2 F2 R U' B2 F D2 B2 F L U
My solution: F' D U' L' F2 L' U2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 F R F' U2 B L' B R D' F D F D L D2 L' D F' D ==> 31 moves
explanation:
two 2x2x1 block: F' D U' (3)
F2L minus pair: L' F2 L' U2 R2 L2 D L'. R D' (13)
Last pair: F D F D L D2 L' D F' (22)
LL correction: D (23)
leaves a corner and edge pair switch in LL
to solve: insert at dot: L B2 U2 F R F' U2 B L' B (10)
cancelling out 2 moves leaves 31 moves

After 3 moves I thought it would be easy to go sub-30 but it was hard to continue.
However this was a very funny insertion which I could make within the hour.

Greetz

Guus


----------



## Worms (Oct 28, 2007)

My times:

2x2
1. 6,43 CLL
2. (6,02) OLL SKIP
3. 6,91
4. 6,17 PLL SKIP
5. (9,41)

Average-5: 6,503''

3x3:
No times, my cube is broken  --> http://rubik.metropoliglobal.com/foro/files/snif_114.jpg


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 29, 2007)

Jefferson James
3x3x3
Average= 27.40
(33.48), 25.91, 29.66, (23.94), 26.64
My best last week was 27 seconds and now it is my average. I hope that means I will have a 23 second average soon.


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2007)

Tim Habermaas

*3x3x3*
27.97 (21.91) 22.18 (34.29) 28.29
Average: 26.15

I hate speedsolving...

*2x2x2*
18.81 (13.00) (23.33) 15.87 16.89
Average: 17.19

lol, maybe i should just give it up...

*4x4x4*
(2:47.19) 2:46.07 (2:25.85) 2:34.99 2:36.94
Average: 2:39.33

very bad again...

*3x3x3 OH*
(1:21.76) 1:03.16 1:06.90 (1:02.93) 1:08.50
Average: 1:06.19

*2x2x2 BLD*
1:23.01 1:18.72
Best: 1:18.72

don't laugh :/

*3x3x3 BLD*
1:46.74 2:10.07
Best: 1:46.74


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 29, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> 
> Stupid brain, I feel like I can't speed up my memorization for the bigger cubes without drastically losing recall speed and accuracy. That's currently my focus for improving my bigger cubes BLD. The US BLD National records for 4x4 and 5x5 are so going down at the Virginia Open ;-)



Yea, sucks that I can't afford the trip to Virginia ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2007)

dbeyer said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick
> ...



Daniel, I'm sorry to hear that - I was kind of hoping I'd get to meet you there. Anyway, to Chris, thanks for your kind words to me in the Accomplishments thread, and I'm looking forward to meeting you at the Virginia Open.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 29, 2007)

Mike, 
VA is a long way away from Indianapolis. Is there any reason that you're not going to Pleasantville this weekend. There's over 40 people registered already.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually, yeah. Pleasantville is pretty far away from Indianapolis as well, and I don't have any family there. My parents live in Virginia, just 50 miles from Richmond. It's where I grew up. And we can go visit them for Thanksgiving, and take advantage of the competition at the same time. Without an extra incentive like that, it's hard to take my family on a long trip somewhere.

I still thought a bit about Pleasantville, but it just wasn't practical. I hope everyone has a good time there!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2007)

dbeyer said:


> Yea, sucks that I can't afford the trip to Virginia ...



Daniel I purposefully didn't mention by who since I wasn't sure if you were able to make it. I figured with both of us there the National Record was going down by one of us. Well, there will be other competitions, Chattahoochee 2008! ;-)

Also Mike, I want to tip my hat to you and Trevor and everyone else doing big cube BLD in the US because you guys are all speeding up really quickly! So I'm not trying to be elitist by only referring to Daniel. It seems that big cube blind is really becoming popular in the US, and I can see some fights for the National records in the near future ;-)

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> Also Mike, I want to tip my hat to you and Trevor and everyone else doing big cube BLD in the US because you guys are all speeding up really quickly! So I'm not trying to be elitist by only referring to Daniel. It seems that big cube blind is really becoming popular in the US, and I can see some fights for the National records in the near future ;-)
> 
> Chris



Honestly, I'm not in the same league. I'm still struggling for 20 minutes on the 4x4x4, while Trevor is almost that fast on the 5x5x5 (he's probably even faster than that by now). I'm just happy I can compete at all. Whether I'm ever fast or not, it's still amazing to me every time the blindfold comes off and the cube is solved!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 29, 2007)

Chris, I would love to start, but I can't seem to figure out how to get the centers. I'm going to use r2 and M2 for the edges, but I can't seem to figure out how to do the centers... I've tried using the tutorials given, but I can't seem to get them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2007)

masterofthebass, it seems like a lot of people have the same problem. It's strange, because for me, the centers were the easy part - I struggled most with the edges (and when it comes to speed, I still do).

I've been wondering if maybe it would be worthwhile for me to try describing how I go about doing centers, taking a slightly different approach to describing it from the one that Chris and Daniel used. Since I'm a beginner, and hence not very good at it, my perspective might be closer to that of those who haven't ever done it before. I really find centers to be pretty easy - other than the fact that I still occasionally accidentally cycle in the wrong direction (but I probably still do that more often with edges than with centers). I think I'll try writing something up later this week and posting it to a different thread. Maybe it will be useful to somebody.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 29, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 38.00
Times: (35.87), 38.81, 35.98, (42.57), 39.21

3x3x3 OH
Average: 100.76
Times (79.75), 122.92, (137.93), 97.71, 81.64

Well, I suppose if I really want to speed up I need to start converting my
algs to use the Left face, or start using my left hand for this stuff.

FMC:
No solution, but I played around a bit with the start.
R2 F {D'U} {RL'} U' F U' B2 gets a 2x3x3 in 8 moves. Pretty cool.
I used D' R F' R' to make a psuedo f2l in 12 moves total. 
I didn't feel up to looking for insertions and cycles, so I just left it at that.
Oh well. If anybody has a lot of time, it would be nice to see this start completed.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 29, 2007)

Hope to meet you guys there, Chris for the first time and Mike once more at VA!


----------



## Jack (Oct 30, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> masterofthebass, it seems like a lot of people have the same problem. It's strange, because for me, the centers were the easy part - I struggled most with the edges (and when it comes to speed, I still do).
> 
> I've been wondering if maybe it would be worthwhile for me to try describing how I go about doing centers, taking a slightly different approach to describing it from the one that Chris and Daniel used. Since I'm a beginner, and hence not very good at it, my perspective might be closer to that of those who haven't ever done it before. I really find centers to be pretty easy - other than the fact that I still occasionally accidentally cycle in the wrong direction (but I probably still do that more often with edges than with centers). I think I'll try writing something up later this week and posting it to a different thread. Maybe it will be useful to somebody.


 
That would be great if you could write about how you do your centers Mike! I have solved all of the edges of a 4x4 blindfolded before, but never the centers (I often can't even get through the centers of a sighted solve without making a mistake, let alone a blindfolded one)!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 30, 2007)

BLD:
1:50.xx, 1:59.28

Slow. Forgot to connect to CCT (thus the xx). During the first solve, a corner got twisted, but I guessed and twisted it correctly.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> BLD:
> 1:50.xx, 1:59.28
> 
> Slow. Forgot to connect to CCT (thus the xx). During the first solve, a corner got twisted, but I guessed and twisted it correctly.



in case of a twisted corner at a competition would it count it as a DNF ?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2007)

*2x2x2*: (11.06) 7.83 (5.15) 9.81 7.66 = *8.43*
*3x3x3*: 27.53 25.02 (27.88) 24.61 (24.19) = *25.72*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 50.38 43.31 (54.30) (43.06) 43.71 = *45.80*
*4x4x4*: 1:55.03(O) 1:47.34(P) 1:48.66 (1:42.61)(O) (2:08.28)(O) = *1:50.34*
*5x5x5*: 2:54.21 (2:58.56) (2:41.77) 2:57.97 2:52.28 = *2:54.82*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: (DNF) (1:42.36) = *1:42.36*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: (DNF) (DNF) = *DNF*
*Relay*: *5:21.69*
*Square-1*: 1:29.09 1:43.78(P) (1:55.94)(P) (1:23.05) 1:42.06(P) = *1:38.31*
*Magic*: 1.65 1.61 (4.81) (1.59) 1.65 = *1.64*
*MegaMinx*: 3:53.84 (5:07.91) 4:02.38 4:22.38 (3:28.44) = *4:06.20*
*PyraMinx*: 13.28 (12.65) (19.68) 15.08 15.47 = *14.61*
*Fewest Moves*: *32 *(found it in 25 minutes, should have spent more time to get sub-30)
2x2x3 (8): F' D U' L2 F2 U2 R' L z2
Create 4th pair (2): F2 U
Cross + 3rd edge (4): F2 R' F R
3rd corner (5): D F' U F D'
Insert 4th pair (3): R U R'
Edge OLL (4): L F U F'
Corner OLL (5): L' U L U2 L'
PLL (1): U2



> in case of a twisted corner at a competition would it count it as a DNF ?


If you end up with 1 incorrectly twisted corner it will be a DNF because there is no way of telling if you did the solve correctly.
If you "untwist" the corner and end up with a solved cube everything is ok.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

so that means when i speedsolve, and like i execute PLL and then one corner gets accidentally twisted, that's a DNF ? (if i don't manually twist it back)


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes. The logic behind this is easy. How could a judge decide if that corner was accidently twisted? It could have been another corner that was accidently twisted, so you didn't solve 2 corners.

Also:


> 5b3) If after repairing the puzzle, but still during the solve, the competitor notices that the puzzle is unsolvable, he may disassemble and assemble max. 3 pieces to make the puzzle solvable again.


 
So if you end up with 1 twisted corner you have to twist another one and solve both!


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

i c, thanks.


----------

